# Staff puppys



## chapperz (Jun 11, 2009)

2 pure white females 250
1 pure white male-250
1 pure white with patch over eye female 250
1 white and brindel female 200
1 white and brindel male 200--hold at the mo---

all pups are ready now both mum and dad can be seen











please pm or bell me on 07756336467


----------



## Fairy (Jul 3, 2009)

awww how cute


----------



## chapperz (Jun 11, 2009)

cheers yeah there lovely and very much playfull now but any one im open to offers plus more than welcome to view:2thumb:


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

can u put up pics of mum and dad please.


----------



## chapperz (Jun 11, 2009)

dad








mum


----------



## LadySpikes (Jul 12, 2009)

At first I thought the dad was really flexible ..
then realised it was 2 dogs! lol!

Consider that a free bump ..
and good luck!


----------



## chapperz (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## chapperz (Jun 11, 2009)

At first I thought the dad was really flexible ..
then realised it was 2 dogs! lol!

Consider that a free bump ..
and good luck!

haha yeah every one who has seen that gave it a 2nd look the one behind is my other girl i own 3 staffs but may thanks


----------



## chapperz (Jun 11, 2009)

morning all:notworthy:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

You might want to ask for this to be moved to domestics & exotics classified section. More likely to get it seen by people wanting a puppy in there. Just an idea.

Also things like if the pups are KC registered, curious minds will want to know.


----------



## chapperz (Jun 11, 2009)

how do i ask to get it moved as i wasnt sure were to put it up


----------



## chapperz (Jun 11, 2009)

these pups are not KC registered but if they were i would ask for more as they go for much more with paper work but there both full staffs


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Just what the world needs, more Staffy puppies! :bash:

I do apologise but seeing it makes me feel quite despaired. Do you not know the situation with this breed clogging up rescue centres as it is? Just about every new dog I see now is a staffy as well. Are the parents health tested? I am not against breeding dogs that aren't top show champions, but they should be healthy and the world should have places for them. People need to stop breeding staffys, and doing it just for the fun, or whatever. 

Sorry XX


----------



## chapperz (Jun 11, 2009)

Skyespirit86 said:


> Just what the world needs, more Staffy puppies! :bash:
> 
> I do apologise but seeing it makes me feel quite despaired. Do you not know the situation with this breed clogging up rescue centres as it is? Just about every new dog I see now is a staffy as well. Are the parents health tested? I am not against breeding dogs that aren't top show champions, but they should be healthy and the world should have places for them. People need to stop breeding staffys, and doing it just for the fun, or whatever.
> 
> Sorry XX


 
come on health tested and top show champions have you got nothing better to say my 3 dogs are healthy as can be why the hell am i going to let my dogs get together if they wasnt healthy just be coss staffs aint top show dogs doesnt make them useless there great dogs good with people sum just dont like any other animals and if you think thats fun im sure you have never done it butt your nose out of it and dont judge me and the whatever meaning fighting well people who do that should be shot 
if you have nothing better to say then butt your nose out of it all im simple doing is trying to sell my pups what law is there 

the way i see it if you cant care for your self how the hell you going to look after a pet and belive me i would of had them all sold now ive turned 8 people away just because of there state dont you not think i no staffs have been out breed belive me if i could of stop it i would of 

this hasnt been fun 4 me as from 3weeks old i had to hand feed them


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

chapperz said:


> come on health tested and top show champions have you got nothing better to say my 3 dogs are healthy as can be why the hell am i going to let my dogs get together if they wasnt healthy just be coss staffs aint top show dogs doesnt make them useless there great dogs good with people sum just dont like any other animals and if you think thats fun im sure you have never done it butt your nose out of it and dont judge me and the whatever meaning fighting well people who do that should be shot
> if you have nothing better to say then butt your nose out of it all im simple doing is trying to sell my pups what law is there
> 
> the way i see it if you cant care for your self how the hell you going to look after a pet and belive me i would of had them all sold now ive turned 8 people away just because of there state dont you not think i no staffs have been out breed belive me if i could of stop it i would of
> ...


 
You're not helping yourself... 

Have you hear dof L2-HGA in staffs?! Parents can be carriers, but unaffected, meaning pups could be affected and dead by a year old, although showing no signs now.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

chapperz said:


> come on health tested and top show champions have you got nothing better to say my 3 dogs are healthy as can be why the hell am i going to let my dogs get together if they wasnt healthy just be coss staffs aint top show dogs doesnt make them useless there great dogs good with people sum just dont like any other animals and if you think thats fun im sure you have never done it butt your nose out of it and dont judge me and the whatever meaning fighting well people who do that should be shot
> if you have nothing better to say then butt your nose out of it all im simple doing is trying to sell my pups what law is there
> 
> the way i see it if you cant care for your self how the hell you going to look after a pet and belive me i would of had them all sold now ive turned 8 people away just because of there state dont you not think i no staffs have been out breed BELIEVE ME IF I COULD OF STOPPED IT I WOULD
> ...


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

i agree with chapperz staffies are fantastic giving to the right owner i have a staffie cross and have always wanted a staffie there such good natured dogs.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

cathandtam said:


> i agree with chapperz staffies are fantastic giving to the right owner i have a staffie cross and have always wanted a staffie there such good natured dogs.



No one is saying that they are not fantastic dogs, they are just saying why breed when they are so over bred already and there is so many in rescues, and why breed them without doing the relevant health checks as well.


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

true true but stafffies arent the only dog over breed though hes came on here to sell his pups not to get a load of stuff about them being over breed tbh if he wants to breed his dog he can its ment to be good to let your dog have a litter.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

cathandtam said:


> true true but stafffies arent the only dog over breed though hes came on here to sell his pups not to get a load of stuff about them being over breed tbh if he wants to breed his dog he can its ment to be good to let your dog have a litter.


so you obviously dont know about all the hundreds and thousands being killed weekly.....or.... you dont care.


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

i voulanteer at my local animal welfare have done since i was 13 i am now 15 (using parents acount) dogs overall are over breed not just staffies!! cats as well are over breed. and in the 2 years at the centre we have had very few staffies in i love staffies 1 staffie we had in attacked me but it wasnt his fault the most common dog we get in are collies!


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

cathandtam said:


> tbh if he wants to breed his dog he can its ment to be good to let your dog have a litter.



Why is it supposed 2 be good to let your dog have a litter??


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

some vets tell you its good! i dont beleave so thats why after my dogs first season i got her spayed!!!


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

tbh if this was a lab or collie it would be fine its because you here so many bad storys about staffies! but in 2006 a survey showd that a lab had done more damage than a staffie!


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

cathandtam said:


> true true but stafffies arent the only dog over breed though hes came on here to sell his pups not to get a load of stuff about them being over breed tbh if he wants to breed his dog he can *its ment to be good to let your dog have a litter.*


i believe this is an old wives tale,although im not completely sure?


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

i havent let my dog have a litter we got her spayed at a year old!


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

OMG my mum would kill me if i lived closer!!! i would b bringing one of those home!!!
if i DID live closer and my mum WOULD let me have one...then id be with u for the white and brindle male in seconds!!!

free bump :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

cathandtam said:


> true true but stafffies arent the only dog over breed though hes came on here to sell his pups not to get a load of stuff about them being over breed tbh if he wants to breed his dog he can its ment to be good to let your dog have a litter.



What benefit does your bitch get from you breeding her, why is it good for her, i have never heard such rubbish.

When i visited the rescue centre i would say that at least 85% were staff's or staff crosses, so why add to the many what already need homes, and as someone else as said have to be destroyed each week.


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

i would have took 1 but i live to far i would have took a plain white one lol!


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

cathandtam said:


> tbh if this was a lab or collie it would be fine its because you here so many bad storys about staffies! but in 2006 a survey showd that a lab had done more damage than a staffie!



It's not because 'we all hear so many bad stories about staffies' Many of us on here agree they are fantastic dogs (my next dog will be a staffy when time permits). The reason we all worry is because thousands of staffies are being PTS due to having too many. And then there is an ad for them to be sold on here, no papers, no answers to health tests etc. And the chap even saying it wasn't planned, therefore the dogs most likely wasn't ideal for each other etyc etc. 
This is why people are concerned. If you do volunteer at rescue - you would know this already. 

Saying it's good for your dog 2 have at least one litter is utter tripe. Thats putting human emotions onto an animal. A bitch will never miss on not having pups. And once a male dog has had a taste for 'the good life' so to speak - well he def wont want it to be a 1 time performance.


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

from the start of the year we have had 1 staffie and 6 collies and other dogs but then again i am in the middle of nowhere lol i do disagree with breeding your dog withiut a reason but he isnt the first person to do so and unfortunatly wout be the last!!!!!!!


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

if it wasnt planed to happen then maby it wasnt his fault yes he should have had them spayed but maby he didnt have enough money at the time and didnt know that most animal centres will help with the cost!!


----------



## oncebitten (Jun 10, 2009)

it is recomended that a bitch has a litter of pups to stop phantom pregnancys.


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

oncebitten thank you so much lol i knew that it was recomenned but didnt konw why!


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

oncebitten said:


> it is recomended that a bitch has a litter of pups to stop phantom pregnancys.




And for all the 'professionals' that say aye - more say nay. 
If every bitch had at least one litter - then there would be more dogs than people. Most vets recommend you spay your bitch after her 1st season, not after her 1st litter. A bitch does not need a litter of pups. These ideas are just people wanting them and using this as an excuse.

Most recommendations i've seen have been to SPAY the bitch to prevent pseudocuesis (false pregnancy) NOT to have a litter. 
*
*


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

ownedbyroxy said:


> And for all the 'professionals' that say aye - more say nay.
> If every bitch had at least one litter - then there would be more dogs than people. Most vets recommend you spay your bitch after her 1st season, not after her 1st litter. A bitch does not need a litter of pups. These ideas are just people wanting them and using this as an excuse.


thanks i was just googling before i posted to make sure i wasnt spouting Bulls**t.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

oncebitten said:


> it is recomended that a bitch has a litter of pups to stop phantom pregnancys.



They can have phantoms even if they have been bred from before so it doesn't stop them, get the bitch spayed and the dog castrated then you have no problems.


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

true but we are all to late now the pups are born and ready for new homes and if he has sence he will use the money that he gets selling the pups to get all the dogs spayed and castrated.


----------



## oncebitten (Jun 10, 2009)

i dont remember saying thats wot should happen thats just wot people say.We used to breed staffys and rottys but stopped because for every 1 good person that came out ud get three a*seholes.wot a bad experience you must have had to feel this strongly about it.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

chapperz said:


> come on health tested and top show champions have you got nothing better to say my 3 dogs are healthy as can be


So have you had the parents tested for L-2-HGA and hereditary cataracts?




> why the hell am i going to let my dogs get together if they wasnt healthy


 To make some money?



> if you have nothing better to say then butt your nose out of it all im simple doing is trying to sell my pups what law is there


If you post on a public forum, you can expect people to say whatever they want to. There is no law against that. It may no b e illegal to breed staffies, but I think it is morally wrong given the dire straits the breed is in with every single rescue centre in the country, having more than enough of them taking up kennel space.
Unless of course your puppies will be going on a return contract which means that you agree to take them back for whatever reason and at any age.



> dont you not think i no staffs have been out breed belive me if i could of stop it i would of


 And you could easily have done so by not brining more staffies into the world :bash:



> this hasnt been fun 4 me as from 3weeks old i had to hand feed them


So hopefully since the dam isn't a fit mother, you will be having your dogs neutered?
BTW aren't you worried about the puppies impaling themselves on the ridiculous collar you have on the adults.
Did you get it from Chavs-at-home?


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

cathandtam said:


> true but we are all to late now the pups are born and ready for new homes and if he has sence he will use the money that he gets selling the pups to get all the dogs spayed and castrated.


I just hope they find forever homes, and that they have no health problem which they could have inherited from their parents as they have no relevant health checks and that the person selling these will offer to take them back at any time in the dogs life if their new owners can no longer take care of them.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

these are cracking pups chap as you prob know by now some people wont give it a rest if theys were labs of gsd no one would give 2 s..ts 

try www.staffyclub.com 

and good luck with the finding these homes


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

oncebitten said:


> it is recomended that a bitch has a litter of pups to stop phantom pregnancys.



I took this from just 1 website offering available ways to overcome phantom pregnancies:


*Treatment*

Treatments for pseudocyesis may include the following:

<li class="ArticleContentBullet">
<li class="ArticleContentBullet"> Most pets will come out of the false pregnancy in two to three weeks without difficulty and without intervention. Spaying (ovariohysterectomy) will not eliminate clinical signs but can prevent reoccurrence of false pregnancy in the future. Spaying typically is not recommended during false pregnancy but can be done after the false pregnancy signs have resolved and your pet is no longer in heat. Other treatment is generally not recommended unless the symptoms are extremely prolonged or pronounced. 

<li class="ArticleContentBullet"> Do not stimulate the mammary glands. Stimulation may increase swelling and milk production and increase the likelihood of problems such as inflammation of the mammary glands. 

<li class="ArticleContentBullet"> Some veterinarians suggest decreasing food intake as this may reduce milk production. Other veterinarians recommend limiting access to water at night, which can also reduce milk production. A drug called Lasix® (furosemide) has also been used to increase urine production, which may decrease milk production. 

<li class="ArticleContentBullet"> Sedation has been used in pets when needed. 

<li class="ArticleContentBullet"> [COLOR=blue ! important]Drug therapy[/COLOR]
 with Bromocryptine (Parlodel®, Sandox®) is used in some countries to decrease milk production, although it is not approved for use in the United States or Canada. This drug causes abortion in pregnant animals.

<li class="ArticleContentBullet"> Other drugs, such as testosterone and mibolerone (Cheque®) may be considered, but their use can be associated with significant side effects. They are not generally recommended. Discuss their use with your veterinarian. 



I have also just looked on 4 other sites - not one recommend having a litter to prevent.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

cathandtam said:


> i agree with chapperz staffies are fantastic giving to the right owner i have a staffie cross and have always wanted a staffie there such good natured dogs.


They are brilliant dogs. One of my favourites. That still doesn't alter the fact that thousands are put to sleep every single year in this country because of back yard breeders producing yet more unregistered, untested puppies, selling to whomever hands over the cash and refusing to have them back if the new owners have a problem a couple of years down the line.
I once said on here that I wish it was law that every breeder was responsible for their puppies for the rest of their lives and had to have them back if they ever needed to be rehomed.
And I'm speaking as a breeder of dogs.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

cathandtam said:


> true true but stafffies arent the only dog over breed though hes came on here to sell his pups not to get a load of stuff about them being over breed tbh if he wants to breed his dog he can its ment to be good to let your dog have a litter.


Who says it's good to let a bitch have a litter?
Anyone intelligent knows this is not the case.
I didn't realise that people still believed this old wives tale. I imagined most people were enlightened.


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

cubeykc said:


> these are cracking pups chap as you prob know by now some people wont give it a rest if theys were labs of gsd no one would give 2 s..ts
> 
> try www.staffyclub.com
> 
> and good luck with the finding these homes



This part of the forum is called help and chat. Therefore this enables us to chat about issues relating to the thread. Therefore if i want to raise my concerns, then i will. If people don't like it, then maybe they should not post on a public forum. :bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

cathandtam said:


> some vets tell you its good! i dont beleave so thats why after my dogs first season i got her spayed!!!


if you could tell me the name of the vets which told you that it is good for a bitch to have at least one litter, I will report them to the RCVS for irresponsible behaviour and bringing the profession into disrepute.
If you don't believe the plight of unwanted staffies, try googling for Staffordshire bull terriers in rescue.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

cubeykc said:


> these are cracking pups chap as you prob know by now some people wont give it a rest if theys were labs of gsd no one would give 2 s..ts
> 
> try www.staffyclub.com
> 
> and good luck with the finding these homes



I think you would find that people would care if they were labs or gsd or any other dogs if you breed just for the sake of it, unregistered and no health checks.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

cathandtam said:


> tbh if this was a lab or collie it would be fine its because you here so many bad storys about staffies! but in 2006 a survey showd that a lab had done more damage than a staffie!


You are a bit confused I think. The issue is not about whether the breed is noce or not. It is about more staffies being born when thousands are killed every year and thousands more end up in rescue centres. Quite frankly, staffies do not deserve the sort of people who often want to own them, putting huge spiked collars on them etc. That alone goes a good way to giving the breed a bad reputation. Who in their right mind would put a stupid collar with inch long spikes, on their dog, and expect people to imagine the breed as sweet natured?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ownedbyroxy said:


> It's not because 'we all hear so many bad stories about staffies' Many of us on here agree they are fantastic dogs (my next dog will be a staffy when time permits). The reason we all worry is because thousands of staffies are being PTS due to having too many. And then there is an ad for them to be sold on here, no papers, no answers to health tests etc. And the chap even saying it wasn't planned, therefore the dogs most likely wasn't ideal for each other etyc etc.
> This is why people are concerned. If you do volunteer at rescue - you would know this already.
> 
> Saying it's good for your dog 2 have at least one litter is utter tripe. Thats putting human emotions onto an animal. A bitch will never miss on not having pups. And once a male dog has had a taste for 'the good life' so to speak - well he def wont want it to be a 1 time performance.


 I missed the bit about it not being planned. What sort of buffoon would keep unneutered males and females together in the house, then be surprised when they mated? Just wait, the bitch will come into season again in a few months. She and the dog are still unneutered so I guess there will be another litter advertised then.
I wonder how old the bitch is.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> You are a bit confused I think. The issue is not about whether the breed is noce or not. It is about more staffies being born when thousands are killed every year and thousands more end up in rescue centres. Quite frankly, staffies do not deserve the sort of people who often want to own them, putting huge spiked collars on them etc. That alone goes a good way to giving the breed a bad reputation. Who in their right mind would put a stupid collar with inch long spikes, on their dog, and expect people to imagine the breed as sweet natured?


this forum should have a thank you button, so that we can thank people for the posts we agree with etc:2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

oncebitten said:


> it is recomended that a bitch has a litter of pups to stop phantom pregnancys.


 Nonsense !!!!
Spaying stops phantom pregnancies. Where on earth did you hear that little nugget of misinformation?

I am honestly starting to despair. I thought that with the amount of info out there via the internet, books, vets and people like me who run an advice line, plus all the advertising by organisations which beg people to neuter their pets, that the info was actually sinking in. But it seems that people walk around letting the info go in one ear, and out of the other.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Titch1980 said:


> this forum should have a thank you button, so that we can thank people for the posts we agree with etc:2thumb:


I agree with you on that one.:2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Titch1980 said:


> this forum should have a thank you button, so that we can thank people for the posts we agree with etc:2thumb:



Conversly, a wallop button for those post we think are really daft, (like having a litter for the good of the bitch) whereby a little hand comes out of the side of the monitor and gives a swift slap upside the lugs. Now that would be a good button to have :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> I missed the bit about it not being planned. What sort of buffoon would keep unneutered males and females together in the house, then be surprised when they mated? Just wait, the bitch will come into season again in a few months. She and the dog are still unneutered so I guess there will be another litter advertised then.
> I wonder how old the bitch is.



Most likely. Most likely a 'happy' accident for the breeder tho most likely. over a grand being paid for an accident..... Lets just hope he puts a lead onto those horrendous collars and gets them to the vet. It's easy really. Common sense actually. If you do not want to breed and have two dogs of oposite sexes - you get 1 done. Many places can go to for free. 
Then again, if you cannot afford to spay / neuture - you don't have dogs of both sexes! 
D'oh!


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I missed the bit about it not being planned. What sort of buffoon would keep unneutered males and females together in the house, then be surprised when they mated? Just wait, the bitch will come into season again in a few months. She and the dog are still unneutered so I guess there will be another litter advertised then.
> I wonder how old the bitch is.


I have just read back, he as 2 bitches so how long till the other 1 gets caught if she hasn't been spayed already.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

:lol2:


fenwoman said:


> Conversly, a wallop button for those post we think are really daft, (like having a litter for the good of the bitch) whereby a little hand comes out of the side of the monitor and gives a swift slap upside the lugs. Now that would be a good button to have :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## chapperz (Jun 11, 2009)

come on people its getting a bit to much now 

first off i own 2 girls 2 1/2 yrs old 1 has been done due to health problems the 2nd female was given the all clear whitch cost me a arm and a leg now when i was out my male jumped over 2 large stair gates and got to her i was going to do them but wasnt yet to be but since that happend i bought a dog cage to lock him away but once the pups are gone im spending the money on getting both the male and female done 

and yes your find vets do say its good for a dog to have 1 litter thats what my vet advised me on thats why i was going to do it and your find most ppl say it aswell and yes your find theres sum say no just ask a vet or 2 be for you go judge`ing if you find at of 3 vets and 1 say yes 2 say no come on all in all its all ways a 50-50 no one really no`s the true answer

now staffies only get a name as of its power and nature look how the pit bulls went the english bulls are getting a name 

staffs are good dogs yeah sum can be horrible but its with any pet any they have there good days and there bad days i seen a lot of bad dogs but the only reason why there like that it coss there been brought up like it staff or any other dog 

staffs are been over breed yeah what dog isnt at the mo if anythink there mixing staff with all sorts at the mo 

its the same in any animal or reptile 

i have 4 kids yongest be`ing 2yrs oldest be`ing 8yrs ive never had any problems and belive staffs love humans contact 

my male was a rescue and yes he was a horrible git but 7 months on he is a lovely boy all he wanted was love from sum one he got it 6 times over with us and shown to be a really good boy my females i payed 500 for both and there totly diffrent from each other but yeah theres many staffs in rescue but rare case`s

all in all you can go on about it but really i put a add up just to sell my pups on do you have nothing better to do and come on hear a make out the the worst dogs to have and breed come on nuff is enuff now :2thumb:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

chapperz said:


> come on people its getting a bit to much now
> 
> first off i own 2 girls 2 1/2 yrs old 1 has been done due to health problems the 2nd female was given the all clear whitch cost me a arm and a leg now when i was out my male jumped over 2 large stair gates and got to her i was going to do them but wasnt yet to be but since that happend i bought a dog cage to lock him away but once the pups are gone im spending the money on getting both the male and female done
> 
> ...


perhaps you should have used the classifieds then? instead of putting it in the chat area


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

all in all you can go on about it but really i put a add up just to sell my pups on do you have nothing better to do and come on hear a make out the the worst dogs to have and breed come on nuff is enuff now :2thumb:[/QUOTE]


No one as came on and made out they are the worst dogs to have, we are just saying they are over bred and there are so many in rescues, why add to it.

You say your dog got over 2 stair gates and got her but then you also say u was going to let her have a litter cause the vet says its good for her.


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

chapperz said:


> come on people its getting a bit to much now
> 
> first off i own 2 girls 2 1/2 yrs old 1 has been done due to health problems the 2nd female was given the all clear whitch cost me a arm and a leg now when i was out my male jumped over 2 large stair gates and got to her i was going to do them but wasnt yet to be but since that happend i bought a dog cage to lock him away but once the pups are gone im spending the money on getting both the male and female done
> 
> ...




if this truely is what your vet has said - PLEASE GET A NEW ONE. He cannot be good at his job if he has advised you to breed your dog. 
Of course he would jump over 2 large gates - he can smell your bitch. That was prob easy for him and well worth it. As far as he was concerned she was calling out 2 him. 
Not one person on here has said that staffies are terrible bad dogs. What we've all agreed on - bar 1 person, is that the world does not ned staffies. Least of all those not tested and registered etc. And in answer to your statrement - i would of stopped it if i could, you could of stopped it. 
a) you could of done more to prevent the deed happening
b) as soon as you knew they'd been together (cos i highly doubt he jumpeds back over the gatres and left her...) you could of taken her 2 the vets and got it sorted. 
You may say you only plan for it to happen once. But thats all it takes. Your pups may go on for the same fate (if they're lucky). 

However, i do wish you luck in selling your pups. I think you'll need it. Many people are struggling to sell anything these days, least of all staffies. (just look in the classifieds). 
I truely hope the pups will have a happy life. And not face the same fate as many of the others in the breed.


----------



## baby_glass (Jul 3, 2007)

> 2 pure white females 250
> 1 pure white male-250
> 1 pure white with patch over eye female 250
> 1 white and brindel female 200
> 1 white and brindel male 200--hold at the mo---


I'd just like to know what the price difference is for? I know blues go for a higher price but these are all basic staffie colours,why charge more for the white ones?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

chapperz said:


> come on people its getting a bit to much now
> 
> first off i own 2 girls 2 1/2 yrs old 1 has been done due to health problems the 2nd female was given the all clear whitch cost me a arm and a leg now when i was out my male jumped over 2 large stair gates and got to her i was going to do them but wasnt yet to be but since that happend i bought a dog cage to lock him away but once the pups are gone im spending the money on getting both the male and female done
> 
> ...


 no vets tell people to have a litter before spaying. They will all tell you to let her have a season before spaying. I run an advice line and too many people hear the vet say "season" and think they said "litter.
staffies in rescue is not a rare case at all. It is a common case and a google would have shown you thins to be a fact.
What sort of rescue centre rehomes an unneutered male and will allow it to be used at stud? Neither myself, nor any other rescue I know of, would do this. If the dog wasn't neutered at the time, the adoption form should state that it is not to be bred from, but must be neutered at the first opportunity.
Nobody has made any comment about the breed being the worst. Many of us love the breed. However, no matter how much I think the breed is wonderful, if I owned a bitch I would never breed from her.
So.......are yours tested for hereditary cataracts and L2-HGA?
If not, how will you know whether the parents are carriers and the pups don't develop it , causing terrible problems like epilepsy, tremors, exciteable behaviour and temperament issues?
L2-HGA Information

If you agree that too many staffies are being bred, how can you justify breeding another litter?
If you saw your dog mate the bitch, why didn't you have a misalliance jab right away and get him neutered at the same time?


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

I would contact a mod get your thread cleaned up and ignore everyone :whistling2:

What i dont understand is that EVERYONE GETS jumped on for advertising pups, i see lizards and snakes are being bred left right and centre, no one complains....
also someone starts a new thread...oo i have a new puppy love love gush gush o he is adorable blah blah... why the hell dont you tell them to get down the rescues to save a dog instead of buying a nice new cute puppy?????


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

a lot of people ask on here for advice before they go get a pup and many people suggest rescue's(there are also puppies in rescue's)
its a bit late once they have already got the pup to tell them to get to a rescue and see what they have in.

to the OP how would you feel in 6 months time if you found out that most/all of your pups have ended up in rescues/on the street etc(with the big chance of being pts)


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

chapperz said:


> come on people its getting a bit to much now
> 
> first off i own 2 girls 2 1/2 yrs old 1 has been done due to health problems the 2nd female was given the all clear whitch cost me a arm and a leg now when i was out my male jumped over 2 large stair gates and got to her i was going to do them but wasnt yet to be but since that happend i bought a dog cage to lock him away but once the pups are gone im spending the money on getting both the male and female done
> 
> ...


 
Do you realise that if any of the puppies you bred goes on to get a hereditary problem that you could have tested for, the new owners can take you to court and claim cost of treatment and compensation from you? You clearly don't care about the pups, so maybe you'll care about that?! 

Approx 25,000 dogs put to sleep in this country each year. Considering the number of staffs in rescue, I would say staffs account for at least half of those. Nothing to do with the breed itself, but to do with the morons who breed them without thought. Staffs are the only breed the KC has implored people to stop breeding. 

And just so you know, it is not good for a bitch o have alitter, and if this happens again, you can have an ijection at the vets which will stop the pregnancy continuing.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ownedbyroxy said:


> . Therefore if i want to raise my concerns, then i will. If people don't like it, then maybe they should not post on a public forum. :bash:


:notworthy:



fenwoman said:


> Who in their right mind would put a stupid collar with inch long spikes, on their dog, and expect people to imagine the breed as sweet natured?


Exactly what I was thinking...


Titch1980 said:


> this forum should have a thank you button, so that we can thank people for the posts we agree with etc:2thumb:


Agree.



fenwoman said:


> Conversly, a wallop button for those post we think are really daft, (like having a litter for the good of the bitch) whereby a little hand comes out of the side of the monitor and gives a swift slap upside the lugs. Now that would be a good button to have :lol2::lol2::lol2:


I for one would over-use that. :lol2:


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

sophs87 said:


> I would contact a mod get your thread cleaned up and ignore everyone :whistling2:
> 
> What i dont understand is that EVERYONE GETS jumped on for advertising pups, i see lizards and snakes are being bred left right and centre, no one complains....
> also someone starts a new thread...oo i have a new puppy love love gush gush o he is adorable blah blah... why the hell dont you tell them to get down the rescues to save a dog instead of buying a nice new cute puppy?????


 
Yeah, ignore everyone. What doe si tmatter that unsuspecting people might buy these pups only to find them dead in under a year, because the parents weren't tested for H2-LGA, one of the most dangerous hereditary conditions a dog can have. Or be blind, as the parents weren't tested for hereditary cataracts?! 

I mean, why should anyone care about that?! We should just leave the poor person alone to sell his potentially ill puppies.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> I would contact a mod get your thread cleaned up and ignore everyone :whistling2:
> 
> What i dont understand is that EVERYONE GETS jumped on for advertising pups, i see lizards and snakes are being bred left right and centre, no one complains....
> also someone starts a new thread...oo i have a new puppy love love gush gush o he is adorable blah blah... why the hell dont you tell them to get down the rescues to save a dog instead of buying a nice new cute puppy?????


Yes. I posted yesterday to show everyone pics of my new staffy cross puppy. He's cute and adorable. He's also half starved, and at approximately six months old has had no training whatsoever, and that includes toilet training, probably no vaccinations either, and doesn't even know what to make of toys!

And why? Because the morons who breed these cheap pups are matched in their stupidity only by the morons who buy them.

My pup cost me £100. I'd have paid more, because that money has gone to help other dogs. But you'll struggle to find people to pay your prices for unregistered untested pups. And so you should. Perhaps eventually people will get the message then that breeding isn't an easy way to make a bit of cash at the expense of the poor dogs it produces.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

chapperz said:


> come on health tested and top show champions have you got nothing better to say my 3 dogs are healthy as can be why the hell am i going to let my dogs get together if they wasnt healthy just be coss staffs aint top show dogs doesnt make them useless there great dogs good with people sum just dont like any other animals and if you think thats fun im sure you have never done it butt your nose out of it and dont judge me and the whatever meaning fighting well people who do that should be shot
> if you have nothing better to say then butt your nose out of it all im simple doing is trying to sell my pups what law is there
> 
> the way i see it if you cant care for your self how the hell you going to look after a pet and belive me i would of had them all sold now ive turned 8 people away just because of there state dont you not think i no staffs have been out breed belive me if i could of stop it i would of
> ...


Well you can't even be bothered, or aren't able to write a legible defense so you have hardely given me the impression you are a skilled or knowledgeable breeder. There is no law to stop you breeding- I never said that, however there is also no law stopping me making a fair comment, which is what I did. I am not surprised you react badly, you're bound to. I didn't your dog should be top show dogs- the opposite in fact. READ PROPERLY. Frankly it makes not a lot of difference if you look at your dogs and say they're healthy, they are absolutely in no way any different to the hundreds and thousands of other staffys in rescue centres. To say you wish you stop it as though it is just something that happens to other people is ignorance.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

cathandtam said:


> i agree with chapperz staffies are fantastic giving to the right owner i have a staffie cross and have always wanted a staffie there such good natured dogs.


Noone disputed that, but there are lots of other breeds which are also nice. the truth is they are in fashion right now. They are overbred and if its a staffy you want, why get a new puppy when you could get a staff from a rescue centre, possibly even adopt a puppy from there?


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

cathandtam said:


> tbh if this was a lab or collie it would be fine its because you here so many bad storys about staffies! but in 2006 a survey showd that a lab had done more damage than a staffie!


It has got NOTHING to to with any kind of inherent aggression or something that some might think staffys have. I am not afraid of staffys or see them like fighting dogs. It is not breed hatred just because I disagree with the breeding of a litter. It wouldn't make a huge amount of difference to me either if it HAD been a labrador litter since I know that that is another overbred breed.

Of course rescue centres will differ slightly in what dogs they have but overall the most common inmates are staffys, staffy crosses, rotties, jack russels, border collies, GSDs & crosses. There are more and more rotties and english bull terriers etc now as they are also in fashion with the 'chavs.' Border collies are a common breed, especially since anything crossed with a border collie even if it's like 4 generations ago is called a border collie anyway....and if you're in a rural location there might be a lower concentration of chavs there so things like collies could well be more common.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> So have you had the parents tested for L-2-HGA and hereditary cataracts?
> 
> 
> To make some money?
> ...


Good points. I definately agree with you Fenwoman!!!


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

martyb said:


> I think you would find that people would care if they were labs or gsd or any other dogs if you breed just for the sake of it, unregistered and no health checks.


And besides...it was just another barely legible response so these people aren't helping themselves.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

chapperz said:


> come on people its getting a bit to much now
> 
> first off i own 2 girls 2 1/2 yrs old 1 has been done due to health problems the 2nd female was given the all clear whitch cost me a arm and a leg now when i was out my male jumped over 2 large stair gates and got to her i was going to do them but wasnt yet to be but since that happend i bought a dog cage to lock him away but once the pups are gone im spending the money on getting both the male and female done
> 
> ...


P.S Have you ever heard of punctuation marks? If you want to be taken more seriously it would help if you didn't write just how you imagine a chav off a scummy council estate talking. Prove you have some brains!!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sophs87 said:


> I would contact a mod get your thread cleaned up and ignore everyone :whistling2:
> 
> What i dont understand is that EVERYONE GETS jumped on for advertising pups, i see lizards and snakes are being bred left right and centre, no one complains....
> also someone starts a new thread...oo i have a new puppy love love gush gush o he is adorable blah blah... why the hell dont you tell them to get down the rescues to save a dog instead of buying a nice new cute puppy?????


What's to clean up? He posted in the open forum.
With the exception of iguanas, you don't see rescue centres clogged up with snakes and lizards. You are another who seems to have completely missed the point of the objections. It is the breed he has chosen to breed, not the fact that he bred a litter. For every unrehomeable staff in a rescue kennel, another 3 easily homeable dogs will be pts because there are no rescue kennels spare to house them.
The situation with unwanted staffies in rescue, has reached crisis point.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I'm not going to get drawn into the argument about whether this person should have bred the pups in the first place as, even though I personally disagree with it, everyone has their own opinions.

However, with regards to the stories about the supposed positive effects of allowing a bitch have a litter before being spayed, I feel I have to step in and say the following; - 

There is no benefit at all in allowing your bitch to have a litter before being spayed. In fact, it increases the likelihood of her developing cervical and mammary cancers later in life.

- I've done dozens of post-mortems and have a selection of photographs taken from various PMs on bitches and cats of exactly these types of tumours. No good vet with a genuine interest in animal welfare is going to endorse bringing unwanted pups into the world and potentially increasing the chances of the bitch developing these neoplasias later on.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

vonnie said:


> Yes. I posted yesterday to show everyone pics of my new staffy cross puppy. He's cute and adorable. He's also half starved, and at approximately six months old has had no training whatsoever, and that includes toilet training, probably no vaccinations either, and doesn't even know what to make of toys!
> 
> And why? Because the morons who breed these cheap pups are matched in their stupidity only by the morons who buy them.
> 
> My pup cost me £100. I'd have paid more, because that money has gone to help other dogs. But you'll struggle to find people to pay your prices for unregistered untested pups. And so you should. Perhaps eventually people will get the message then that breeding isn't an easy way to make a bit of cash at the expense of the poor dogs it produces.


But on here everyone gets tarred with the same brush, i know alot of people who have bought dogs from pups and rescued dogs in worse conditions and have kept them forever, 
I don not agree about not health testing your dogs at all, its wrong! but every time someone tries to sell a pup on here they all get it in the neck, as opposed to all the unhealthy reps on here and other places being sold on.
the op has already said the money he makes from the pups is getting the dogs done not so he can get rich quick, any body whos ever bred knows finacially its not really much of a profit!
And as ive already stated when someone buys a pup everyone coo's for more pics why arnt you all saying you should have rescued as these people who buy the dogs are giving the breeders more reason to do so!


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> What's to clean up? He posted in the open forum.
> With the exception of iguanas, you don't see rescue centres clogged up with snakes and lizards. You are another who seems to have completely missed the point of the objections. It is the breed he has chosen to breed, not the fact that he bred a litter. For every unrehomeable staff in a rescue kennel, another 3 easily homeable dogs will be pts because there are no rescue kennels spare to house them.
> The situation with unwanted staffies in rescue, has reached crisis point.


As already stated on this thread, staffs arnt the most dominant breed in the kennals


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

sophs87 said:


> But on here everyone gets tarred with the same brush, i know alot of people who have bought dogs from pups and rescued dogs in worse conditions and have kept them forever,
> I don not agree about not health testing your dogs at all, its wrong! but every time someone tries to sell a pup on here they all get it in the neck, as opposed to all the unhealthy reps on here and other places being sold on.
> the op has already said the money he makes from the pups is getting the dogs done not so he can get rich quick, any body whos ever bred knows finacially its not really much of a profit!
> And as ive already stated when someone buys a pup everyone coo's for more pics why arnt you all saying you should have rescued as these people who buy the dogs are giving the breeders more reason to do so!


I think you must have selective reading problems as there are quite a few of us who suggest getting a dog / cat / whatever from a rescue before they buy from a breeder / puppy farm / whatever.......


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Titch1980 said:


> a lot of people ask on here for advice before they go get a pup and many people suggest rescue's(there are also puppies in rescue's)
> *its a bit late once they have already got the pup to tell them to get to a rescue and see what they have in.*
> 
> to the OP how would you feel in 6 months time if you found out that most/all of your pups have ended up in rescues/on the street etc(with the big chance of being pts)


 
Well dont you think its a bit late to be going on at the op since the pups are already born :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sophs87 said:


> As already stated on this thread, staffs arnt the most dominant breed in the kennals


 Prove it!!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sophs87 said:


> But on here everyone gets tarred with the same brush, i know alot of people who have bought dogs from pups and rescued dogs in worse conditions and have kept them forever,
> I don not agree about not health testing your dogs at all, its wrong! but every time someone tries to sell a pup on here they all get it in the neck, as opposed to all the unhealthy reps on here and other places being sold on.
> the op has already said the money he makes from the pups is getting the dogs done not so he can get rich quick, any body whos ever bred knows finacially its not really much of a profit!
> And as ive already stated when someone buys a pup everyone coo's for more pics why arnt you all saying you should have rescued as these people who buy the dogs are giving the breeders more reason to do so!


 There are some folks fervently opposed to anyone breeding anything. I posted from the standpoint of a dog breeder. Yes some would slate me too if I advertised my puppies on here. I don't though, and if I did, I would answer questions about health testing. 
My point is that there are too many of certain breeds in rescue. That's a fact. And given that, then even more of these breeds, especially unregistered, un tested pet quality puppies, can only add to the problem. Many on here will know that I actually like staffies, and rotties too, but if I was lucky enough to own one, I simply would not be able to justify breeding .


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

sophs87 said:


> As already stated on this thread, staffs arnt the most dominant breed in the kennals


From an independant perspective here - I absolutely disagree with this. I have been to all of the rescue centres surrounding me over the last 6 months or so and I would say that at least 60% of the dogs I have seen were staffy or of staffy breeding. A majority all of these were also long-term residents at the kennels. Some of the rescues were even running promotions specifically for this breed to try and get people to consider them, as they are so saturated with them. I also know of at least one rescue that will neuter staffies or staffy crosses for free to try and cut down on the number being bred and subsequently ending up in rescues.

The overbreeding of staffies is absolutely a massive problem for all non-breed specific rescues sadly.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

I dont really feel the need to prove it, one because i only know of this by reading it on rfuk and other forums, but as you feel sooooo strongly on the subject please feel free to prove they are, i have better things to do then be a google arm chair expert : victory:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Johelian said:


> From an independant perspective here - I absolutely disagree with this. I have been to all of the rescue centres surrounding me over the last 6 months or so and I would say that at least 60% of the dogs I have seen were staffy or of staffy breeding. A majority all of these were also long-term residents at the kennels. Some of the rescues were even running promotions specifically for this breed to try and get people to consider them, as they are so saturated with them. I also know of at least one rescue that will neuter staffies or staffy crosses for free to try and cut down on the number being bred and subsequently ending up in rescues.
> 
> The overbreeding of staffies is absolutely a massive problem for all non-breed specific rescues sadly.


I dont dissagree that there is rescues full of staffs, i dont doubt that not health testing the pups is right, and i think that staffs are lovely dogs, but what i dont get is why everyone is going on at him, whats done is done!


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

sophs87 said:


> I dont really feel the need to prove it, one because i only know of this by reading it on rfuk and other forums, but as you feel sooooo strongly on the subject please feel free to prove they are, i have better things to do then be a google arm chair expert : victory:


 
It is a welll known fact that Staffs and Staff crosses predominate the dogs needing homes at rescue centres, hence the KC implored people to stop breeding them. 

If you are in any doubt, go and trawl through the dog pages forums rescue pages, if you click on many of the dogs you will see they are staff crosses, but not advertised as such on the heading.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

http://www.savethestaffies.co.uk/


Local centre
Animals In Need - GIVE A DOG A HOME


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sophs87 said:


> I dont really feel the need to prove it, one because i only know of this by reading it on rfuk and other forums, but as you feel sooooo strongly on the subject please feel free to prove they are, i have better things to do then be a google arm chair expert : victory:


Perhaps you also cannot be bothered to educate yourself on the issue even though I will provide links for you here. I hope you can be bothered though as making statements about there not being a staffie crisis, only makes you appear ignorant of the true facts.
http://www.ukpets.co.uk/?section=Home⊂=News&method=fetch&item=987

Pound Dog Rescue Link Staffordshire Bull Terriers In Crisis

Croydon kennels crisis over dumped Staffie dogs (From Croydon Guardian)

Bull terrier crisis is ?torture? for charity staff (From The Bolton News)

Sunday Express | UK News :: Pet charities swamped as Chavs abandon macho dogs

Staffordshire Bull Terriers U.K.

is this enough of an example for you? Would you like even more?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Perhaps you also cannot be bothered to educate yourself on the issue even though I will provide links for you here. I hope you can be bothered though as making statements about there not being a staffie crisis, only makes you appear ignorant of the true facts.
> http://www.ukpets.co.uk/?section=Home⊂=News&method=fetch&item=987
> 
> Pound Dog Rescue Link Staffordshire Bull Terriers In Crisis
> ...


 
Dont forget this one Pam Save the Staffies - Staffordshire Bull Terriers, Rescue dogs, staffies, staffy


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I started to do a list but Fenny beat me to it


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Perhaps you also cannot be bothered to educate yourself on the issue even though I will provide links for you here. I hope you can be bothered though as making statements about there not being a staffie crisis, only makes you appear ignorant of the true facts.
> http://www.ukpets.co.uk/?section=Home⊂=News&method=fetch&item=987
> 
> Pound Dog Rescue Link Staffordshire Bull Terriers In Crisis
> ...


Fenwoman you might aswell spend your time teaching your dogs algebra - it would probably be more productive than trying to teach these people to behave in a more responsible way. :whip:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sophs87 said:


> I dont dissagree that there is rescues full of staffs, i dont doubt that not health testing the pups is right, and i think that staffs are lovely dogs, but what i dont get is why everyone is going on at him, whats done is done!


 The thing is, as I see it. By the general disapproval posted here, if any other owner of a staffy, who is ignorant of the crisis within the breed, reads the posts through, and who was planning to have a litter, perhaps they might reconsider.
Not only the OP reads the thread surely. No doubt anyone who likes the breed will be attracted to the thread and find themself with the real facts about breeding staffies.
So, while I agree that the puppies are here now and the clock cannot be turned back, thanks to the approbation heaped upon his head, he will spay his other bitches and neuter his dog now that he is fully aware of the situation regarding the breed. Well I can hope can't I?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Evie said:


> Fenwoman you might aswell spend your time teaching your dogs algebra - it would probably be more productive than trying to teach these people to behave in a more responsible way. :whip:


 I did rather hope that my points could be seen as being reasonable and valid, especially as I am obviously not anti breeding. I hoped that speaking as a breeder, people could realise that it isn't the fact that puppies were bred that got me so uptight, more the fact that a particular breed was bred and apparently there is no return contract in place.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> The thing is, as I see it. By the general disapproval posted here, if any other owner of a staffy, who is ignorant of the crisis within the breed, reads the posts through, and who was planning to have a litter, perhaps they might reconsider.
> Not only the OP reads the thread surely. No doubt anyone who likes the breed will be attracted to the thread and find themself with the real facts about breeding staffies.
> So, while I agree that the puppies are here now and the clock cannot be turned back, thanks to the approbation heaped upon his head, he will spay his other bitches and neuter his dog now that he is fully aware of the situation regarding the breed. Well I can hope can't I?


its like banging your head against a brick wall......


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I did rather hope that my points could be seen as being reasonable and valid, especially as I am obviously not anti breeding. I hoped that speaking as a breeder, people could realise that it isn't the fact that puppies were bred that got me so uptight, more the fact that a particular breed was bred and apparently there is no return contract in place.


Any reasonable person reading the posts should be able to get the point - I just dont think they understand - or maybe they would rather stick their fingers in their ears and say lalalalala. Thats the way its coming across anyway - but well done to everyone who's tried.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I hope she reads the links, otherwise it'll be like sticking her fingers in her ears and shouting "la la lal a there is no problem with staffies in rescue, I've never heard anything to that effect" :bash:

Lol, great minds think alike Evie.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Perhaps you also cannot be bothered to educate yourself on the issue even though I will provide links for you here. I hope you can be bothered though as making statements about there not being a staffie crisis, only makes you appear ignorant of the true facts.
> http://www.ukpets.co.uk/?section=Home⊂=News&method=fetch&item=987
> 
> Pound Dog Rescue Link Staffordshire Bull Terriers In Crisis
> ...


Well it maybe is worse than i thought, that still doesnt change the fact the pups are here and being sold.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

*staff*

i think he might get the point now maby you should find some one else to start on


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I dont think it costs over a grand to get your dogs neutered, btw. So he's still made a tidy profit, considering they've not had health testing etc.

I do hope he'll have the common sense to homecheck and make sure new owners will neuter these and sign a non-breeding contract. And then make regular checks on them to make sure that's been followed through with.

IMO, although "what's done is done" I do wonder why a person who cant afford to spay his pets is a. keeping them and b. breeding them. What would have happened if the bitch needed a c-section (as is common in many bull breeds, I hear). A spay is what, £150 max. Neuter, under £100. With dogs trust neutering scheme, much cheaper. So if he cant afford that, why the hell has he got dogs?


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

*staff*

so u telling me all your dogs are dune then


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> I dont think it costs over a grand to get your dogs neutered, btw. So he's still made a tidy profit, considering they've not had health testing etc.
> 
> I do hope he'll have the common sense to homecheck and make sure new owners will neuter these and sign a *non-breeding contract*. And then make regular checks on them to make sure that's been followed through with.
> 
> IMO, although "what's done is done" I do wonder why a person who cant afford to spay his pets is a. keeping them and b. breeding them. What would have happened if the bitch needed a c-section (as is common in many bull breeds, I hear). A spay is what, £150 max. Neuter, under £100. With dogs trust neutering scheme, much cheaper. So if he cant afford that, why the hell has he got dogs?


is it not up to the new owner to deside if he or she wants to breed these in the future? and you say why does has he got dog if he cant afford to get them done but from the pics iv seen of the puppys and adult dogs they look very well looked after 

my puppy didnt come with no paper and she was not helth checked but she turned out to be a amazing dog and i wont be getting her done 

also every one keeps going on about these being in home its like us how many kids are in homes because there parents didnt want them in the end should we so breeding because of the misstakes of others ??


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

cubeykc said:


> is it not up to the new owner to deside if he or she wants to breed these in the future? and you say why does has he got dog if he cant afford to get them done but from the pics iv seen of the puppys and adult dogs they look very well looked after
> 
> my puppy didnt come with no paper and she was not helth checked but she turned out to be a amazing dog and i wont be getting her done
> 
> also every one keeps going on about these being in home its like us how many kids are in homes because there parents didnt want them in the end should we so breeding because of the misstakes of others ??



In this case - the bitch should never of gotten preg. He has said the male was a rescue. Usually when a dog from rescuie is not spayed or castrated its usually because they are too young. So usually it says in the contract that you will get the op done. 
If you do not want to spay your bitch you do not have to. There is no law to make you. But you should have the common sense and decency to not breed from her without relevant testing and being an outstanding individual of the breed.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

*staff*

niceley said dont no y people carry on like old ladies he wont listern if u do that. mabey if you just put ya point across with out caneing him he might take your advise


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> my puppy didnt come with no paper and she was not helth checked but she turned out to be a amazing dog and i wont be getting her done


 So presumably you have plenty of money to pay for vet bills as a result of her not being spayed like pyo or mammary cancers? And you won't have a problem if she goes blind at a year old or develops severe epilepsy aged 18 months because of L-2-HGA? Or are you another one who will breed from her just because you can and be damned with all the other unwanted staffies about?
I personally cannot understand anyone keeping a dog or bitch unneutered if they aren't going to breed from them. Add to that having an in season biutch dripping blood all over the floor with babies also crawling about on the same floor........ewwwwww.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

steve111 said:


> niceley said dont no y people carry on like old ladies he wont listern if u do that. mabey if you just put ya point across with out caneing him he might take your advise



Could someone please translate this for me?


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

*staff*

yes i no but u ant educating eney one by going over the some thing again and again and again it done now mabe if people stoped with the attudes he might take your advice


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> So presumably you have plenty of money to pay for vet bills as a result of her not being spayed like pyo or mammary cancers? And you won't have a problem if she goes blind at a year old or develops severe epilepsy aged 18 months because of L-2-HGA? Or are you another one who will breed from her just because you can and be damned with all the other unwanted staffies about?
> I personally cannot understand anyone keeping a dog or bitch unneutered if they aren't going to breed from them. Add to that having an in season biutch dripping blood all over the floor with babies also crawling about on the same floor........ewwwwww.


 
I think the whole problem is, people don't think it will hapen to them, until it does. I messaged this person to make them aware of L2 HGA prior to them taking this pup home, and they clearly weren't bothered. 

Mynext door neighbour has awonderful St/ Bernard, which she bought from no health tested parents, although it is IKC registered. She is now a year old with what the vet says is one of the worst cases of hip dysplacia they have ever seen. My neighbour knew she should have got a dog from scored parents, but didn't want to wait, and thought it wouldn't happen to her. It has, and what's more, her insurance won't pay out because they say the policy doesn't cover dysplacia, so she now has to find over £1000. 

I have told my neighbour (although she has to bear some of the responsibility) to take the breeder to court. Several owners have no successfully doen this, and hopefully more and more people will start taking these 'breeders' to court. Perhaps if they end up being severely out of pocket, as money seems the only thing motivating them, they will think twice.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

steve111 said:


> yes i no but u ant educating eney one by going over the some thing again and again and again it done now mabe if people stoped with the attudes he might take your advice


 Hmm. I speak English, German, and a smattering of French, Polish and Spanish but still cannot understand what is being said here. Anyone know? I can copy and paste it into babelfish to see what is being said :lol2:


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

*staff*

yes you are right there are people out there that breed dogs just for money and dont care about the helf of the pups they should be delt with but this doesent meane he is one of them people and it dont help with all the nasty comments people make no one will listern to that just switch off


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Could someone please translate this for me?





steve111 said:


> niceley said dont no y people carry on like old ladies he wont listern if u do that. mabey if you just put ya point across with out caneing him he might take your advise


Nicely said*,* *I* don*'*t *k*no*w* *wh*y people carry on like old ladies*.* He wont listen *to you* if *yo*u do that*.* Maybe if you just put *your* point across without caning him he *may* take you*'*r*e* advice. 





steve111 said:


> yes i no but u ant educating eney one by going over the some thing again and again and again it done now mabe if people stoped with the attudes he might take your advice


Yes, *I* *k*no*w* but *yo*u *are not* educating *any* one by going over the s*a*me thing again and again and again*.* It*'s* done now*,* ma*y*be if people sto*p*ped with the att*it*udes he might take your advice*.*



...Or something along those lines!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

midori said:


> I think the whole problem is, people don't think it will hapen to them, until it does. I messaged this person to make them aware of L2 HGA prior to them taking this pup home, and they clearly weren't bothered.
> 
> Mynext door neighbour has awonderful St/ Bernard, which she bought from no health tested parents, although it is IKC registered. She is now a year old with what the vet says is one of the worst cases of hip dysplacia they have ever seen. My neighbour knew she should have got a dog from scored parents, but didn't want to wait, and thought it wouldn't happen to her. It has, and what's more, her insurance won't pay out because they say the policy doesn't cover dysplacia, so she now has to find over £1000.
> 
> I have told my neighbour (although she has to bear some of the responsibility) to take the breeder to court. Several owners have no successfully doen this, and hopefully more and more people will start taking these 'breeders' to court. Perhaps if they end up being severely out of pocket, as money seems the only thing motivating them, they will think twice.


 I agree.It is cheap and easy to get a small claim going online and the breeder won't have aleg to stand on. Serves them right too.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

*staff*

so now u are takeing the piss becouse im not good at spelling see what i mean do you under stand this WHAT A PRICK U ARE


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Nicely said, don't know why people carry on like old ladies. He wont listen [to you] if you do that. Maybe if you just put your point across without caneing him he may take you're advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ahh I see. Thanks for that. However, since I am an old lady, will I be able to carry on?:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

steve111 said:


> so now u are takeing the piss becouse im not good at spelling see what i mean do you under stand this WHAT A PRICK U ARE


I was not being a p***k, I was helping a member understand your post.


fenwoman said:


> However, since I am an old lady, will I be able to carry on?:lol2:


Pmsl :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

steve111 said:


> so now u are takeing the piss becouse im not good at spelling see what i mean do you under stand this WHAT A PRICK U ARE


 If you are referring to me, I can assure you that I neither am, nor have, a prick.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

*staff*

no not u the other person not my thort i cant spell propley


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh and for the record, you can download spell checker, if you check your spelling it will make things easier to read for fellow members. 

Unless stated otherwise, my posts are not taking the p!55 nor are they in any way aggressive.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

*staff*

i would but dont no how to


----------



## chapperz (Jun 11, 2009)

right ive sold them all now thanks to you lot bitch`ing you managed to sell my pets thank you: victory: oh yeah i did say to them wouldnt you rather a rescued one and all so told them they probley die in a yr but they all seemed happy :Na_Na_Na_Na:

oh yeah sum of you ppl need help really any way thanks dickheadz:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

martyb said:


> all in all you can go on about it but really i put a add up just to sell my pups on do you have nothing better to do and come on hear a make out the the worst dogs to have and breed come on nuff is enuff now :2thumb:


 
No one as came on and made out they are the worst dogs to have, we are just saying they are over *bred* and there are so many in rescues, why add to it.

You say your dog got over 2 stair gates and got her but then you also say u was going to let her have a litter cause the vet says its good for her.[/QUOTE]

thank christ someone finally spelt it right, instead of puttin theyve been over breed :lol2: was drivin me crazy! ((goes back to page 7 to carry on readin))


----------

